
How to just get the 'medicinal' effects of strace with no overhead (2017) - Tomte
https://github.com/strace/strace/issues/14
======
Bluestein
The paper on "Failure-Oblivious Computing" cited in the thread makes for an
interesting read, as an approach to availabilty and resilency in software ...

\-
[https://www.usenix.net/legacy/events/osdi04/tech/full_papers...](https://www.usenix.net/legacy/events/osdi04/tech/full_papers/rinard/rinard.pdf)

